# Bentley went to the groomers today... and is now depressed



## BentleyzMom (Nov 27, 2010)

When I first got Bentley, about 3 months ago, his hair was very short as he had to be shaved down after he was rescued. I wanted to see how he looked with his hair grown out so I have waited until now to do anything with his hair (I bathe him weekly and brush him regularly). His hair was getting matted and I was still unable to get some of the mats out from his former life. As soon as the groomer saw him today she said, "He is going to have to be shaved down." She told me that the maltese in this area have some kind of genetic flaw that causes their hair to be "cottony." That is exactly how I had been describing it! So when I went back to pick him up I was handed this completely shaved boy that I hardly recognized. I think that shaving was necessary, though it was a shock. His face looks good and she spared most of his tail. I think that we can kind of start fresh now. I ordered some maden brushes. Bentley has been miserable though! He refused to go on walks, eat and play which he usually loves (all of it). He lays around moping. Is it possible for dogs to be depressed? I am trying to pay attention to him and love him as much as possible. I know this will pass, but any thoughts on how to help him would be appreciated.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Bentley was probably worried.
He might not have understood that he was just somewhere to get his hair cut and that you would be right back to get him.
In his mind, he might have missunderstood the outing, as him being sent away.

But please don't feel guilty.
It also shows how bonded he is with you and how much he appreciates being part of your loving family.

With time he should feel more secure.

Also, if he wasn't bathed after his haircut he could have that itchy hair feeling.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

He is probably acting different because of the drastic change in the length of his hair. It feels "different" to them and sometimes they get cold easily or it itches. I once shaved London with a #10 because she had gotten so matted when I went out of town and she acted different for a couple of days and then bounced right back. It's not that they are depressed, it just isn't a good feeling for them at first. He'll get used to it in a day or two probably.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh no, he probably is confused having his hair so short, 
hope he gets back to normal soon!!:wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

When Harry was a puppy he was shaved down because of mats. I found that he liked to wear t-shirts... they seemed to make him feel better. And because he looked so cute in them, it actually made me feel better, too.

Good luck.


----------

